# GSD and Shih Tzu pic



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

This picture is from the other weekend and one of my favorites. This is Jake my male with his Shih Tzu sidekick Zoe:


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, they look like good buddies. 

Jake is such a handsome guy! You need to post more often!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that I remember you having a Jeep?? If you do, we now have a "Dogs in Jeeps" thread going-thanks to Squerly! 
We need to keep that thread alive!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Fun picture! Who is in charge of the two?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a sweet picture, Jake looks so serious.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

gorgeous!!


----------

